# Need Help



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Buy a crate, take a good obedience class 

Goldens do not enjoy being left in the yard alone. She is being a puppy, it's what she knows. Have you joined a group training class to teach her something else? Puppies don't come pre-programed knowing how you want them to behave, much like kids... you have to teach them. 

So help your puppy to learn what behavior you do want. Telling them what you DON'T want isn't fair unless they have been taught the behaviors in the 1st place. If you have never had a puppy before join a good novice obedience class and learn how to teach your puppy to be more than a puppy. Never leave a puppy alone in the yard unsupervised. Unsupervised they will create their own entertainment and doesn't sound like you like the games they are creating.

Walking is a poor way to exercise a puppy anyway, get in the yard and play together. It also doesn't sound like you guys have bonded, a good training class will help with this as well. A bonded golden will lay on the porch and miss you not look for entertainment elsewhere.

Basically, the more time you spend working with your puppy the more you will enjoy your time together.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

Welcome to the forum!

Some questions for you:
1. What kind of training have you done?
2. What kind of collar do you use while walking the dog?
3. How much exercise does your dog get?
4. Are you using a dog crate?
5. How was the dog in puppy class?


----------



## JulesAK (Jun 6, 2010)

Hello Chicago44 and welcome. Having a puppy sure can be a lot of work, right?  Our girl Maggie is now 11 months. I can relate to some of what you are saying. We used redirection a lot and the key for us was interacting with her. We played brain games and tried short little training sessions: down, sit, leave it, tricks like give paw. Training classes are wonderful and good trainers may give you insights you hadn't thought of. We have always used a crate and when she is really being a little stinker, especially to our older lab, we give her some crate time with a frozen kong or something fun for her to chew on. I don't believe she sees it as punishment as she will stay in there with the door open. I hope these tips that have worked for us help. Don't lose faith. They are the most amazing dogs. If anyone had told me that I would love a dog like I love her I would have just said, "yeah, I love all my dogs". Golden's are definitely something special. 

Jules


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Nice to have you with us!


----------



## Golden_Beloved (Oct 2, 2019)

I agree with all of the advice you have received here. A good trainer will also be able to provide you with tools to address specific behaviors you want to deal with. If ever a dog was made to love company it is a Golden. Isolation can seem like a punishment and generally, digging of any kind can be a symptom of boredom. My pups are usually happily exhausted at the end of a training session and it is a great way to bond with your pup. Get some qualified help and hang in there!


----------



## chicago44 (Oct 3, 2019)

To answer the other post. We have a 3 year old cattle dog so she isn't alone in the yard.

I have done some training with her myself. I will admit its been inconsistent. Having two young kids and two hectic work schedules its hard to get her to a class. 

We were using a no slip collar but thinking of getting a gentle leader. Its she is terrified to go past a certain point.

She doesn't get much as she wont go out on walks. My wife is a runner and she wanted a companion to run with which is part of the reason we got her. We figured that would give her plenty of exercise.

Yes we have a dog crate and she spends most of the time in there because she is so hyper.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

chicago44 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> New to the forum and came here looking for help.
> 
> ...



Hi there,


Some suggestions and questions for you, to help resolve this:


(1) Have you taken her to training classes? If not, this would definitely be a first step. Golden retrievers are intelligent working dogs. As you're discovering, if you don't work with them and give them something to do, they're going to find something to do on their own. They can be wonderful family dogs, but not without training. If you don't train them, they can be very difficult to live with.


(2) If she's digging herself out of the yard, I would suggest not leaving her outdoors alone. Go outside with her. Play retrieving games with her - throw a tennis ball or a toy, and teach her to bring it back to you. This will help develop your relationship with her, and will also give her some exercise. Goldens are working dogs - they need exercise to function well. Dogs dig if they can. The best way to stop them is to remove the opportunities to dig.



(3) For the walking: Did you take her out and about when she was younger - i.e. when she was 2 to 4 months old? If so, did she have good or bad experiences? If not, she may simply be afraid of the unknown. Socialization - introducing the pup to the world in which she'll be living - is very important for young puppies. If they don't get that, they can become fearful of certain things. Also, have you taught her how to walk nicely on leash? It's not something that comes naturally to all dogs - they need to be shown. If you're using some kind of harness or head halter, or a collar that tightens when she pulls, it may be hurting her and she may not want to walk because of that.


(4) The destruction and stealing in the house is a management and training problem, not a dog problem. First, the dog needs to be taught not to grab food off plates. You do this by teaching her how to behave around food. If you haven't taught the basic commands (sit, lie down, come, stay) to a level where she will obey you 99% of the time, this would be a first step. Then you designate a place where you would like her to stay while you're eating, and teach her to stay there. We have a cushion in the corner of our kitchen/diner, where the dogs stay during our meals. As for the destruction, does she have her own stuff to chew: stuffed Kong toys, Nylabones, etc.? Young dogs actually need to chew stuff while they're teething and as their adult teeth "settle in". If you don't provide her with things and teach her that these are her things to chew, she's going to look for other stuff - your stuff. You might also consider using a crate or pen when she's alone, until you've taught her this.


Best of luck, hope things work out.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

chicago44 said:


> She doesn't get much as she wont go out on walks. My wife is a runner and she wanted a companion to run with which is part of the reason we got her. We figured that would give her plenty of exercise.


Just as an FYI -remember, their hips are not fully formed until 2 years of age. I would be very cautious about running with her. Not that she couldn't keep up but she could also be doing a lot of damage to her hips without you knowing. It's a mistake that many many runners make with their young pups. 

It also sounds like she just is not getting enough exercise. Why is she so fearful to go beyond the driveway?


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

chicago


Thank you for responding to my post. I have field dogs so rest assured I am very familiar with high energy Goldens. Here is my advice:
1. Be more consistent with training, it is a must. And get the missus on board with what you do.
2. Terrified at a certain point? This should have been addressed 5 months ago. If the dog displays fear, she needs to be counter conditioned. See HELP FOR YOUR FEARFUL DOG. Did you consider that the dog might be messing with you? I have had several that did just that i.e. messed with me, refused to walk. In that case a different strategy is used.
3. She won't go out on walks? I live within the boundary of NYC. I only fenced in my yard two days ago. I always walk my dogs---3x-4x a day. I would not tolerate my dog not walking. I would address this immediately. How does she run with the missus?
4. Not enough exercise? I would bet that she would benefit from retrieving work. I mean a taught retrieve. After she learns that, the retrieve could be used as a reward i.e. walk to an area for retrieves. Walking to a field ends with a reward---retrieving.
5. Without more info I would guess that your dog is spending too much time in the crate. It is a bandaid for your issues that could be addressed by training.
6. Have someone knowledgeable watch you use leash and collar and treats. They could make some suggestions.


I wish you luck, you can succeed.


----------



## gdgli (Aug 24, 2011)

ceegee said:


> Hi there,
> 
> 
> Some suggestions and questions for you, to help resolve this:
> ...



This is excellent advice IMO.


----------



## chicago44 (Oct 3, 2019)

Thanks for all of the advice.

I will try all of this stuff but it will mostly need to be me doing the training as I have very little time to dedicate to an obedience class. I know they are smart dogs and high energy and can make great family pets. Our cattle dog had virtually no training and while he will still tear things up once in awhile, he is really well mannered and behaved.


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

coffenut said:


> Just as an FYI -remember, their hips are not fully formed until 2 years of age. I would be very cautious about running with her. Not that she couldn't keep up but she could also be doing a lot of damage to her hips without you knowing. It's a mistake that many many runners make with their young pups.
> 
> It also sounds like she just is not getting enough exercise. Why is she so fearful to go beyond the driveway?


Thank you. I was just gonna mention this. No running ESPECIALLY with GRs and GS puppies please.:|

I believe this puppy will end up at a rescue. She needs to be trained, the family needs to be trained, there are kids, appearantly also not much time for training.
To get a GR puppy as running companion. No further comments:frown2:


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

chicago44 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice.
> 
> I will try all of this stuff but it will mostly need to be me doing the training as I have very little time to dedicate to an obedience class. I know they are smart dogs and high energy and can make great family pets. Our cattle dog had virtually no training and while he will still tear things up once in awhile, he is really well mannered and behaved.


You can call the trainer to your home. Of course not any trainer . There are hundreds out there. YOu are already late. It must be an advanced one who will teach you and the puppy CORRECT those issues not make matters worse.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

FWIW there is a huge difference in the DNA of a herding dog than a sporting dog. Different energy, different personalities, just overall not going to follow the same patterns of behaviors. Goldens are wonderful dogs if you put in the time but VERY difficult puppies if you don't. So expecting this pup to work it out on his own is probably not going to happen like it did with your other dog. They tend to need their people vs company of another dog. 
You said the goal was to have a running partner, did you realize this should not be expected until about 2 yrs as it can cause some joint problems if done while young? Your pup is going to get larger and unless you can provide the obedience training will continue the current behavior. They are extremely smart dogs with a creative imagination without guidance and make terrible back yard dogs.
I wish I had some answers for you, just thinking about the puppies best interest.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

chicago44 said:


> Thanks for all of the advice.
> 
> I will try all of this stuff but it will mostly need to be me doing the training as I have very little time to dedicate to an obedience class. I know they are smart dogs and high energy and can make great family pets. Our cattle dog had virtually no training and while he will still tear things up once in awhile, he is really well mannered and behaved.


It's been said, but you are comparing two very different dogs. My sister has always had Australian Shepherds and they are nothing like training or raising a Golden. If you don't have time to go to a class then you need to carve out at a minimum 4 20 minute sessions a day for things like sit, down, stay, and leash walking. You can't run with a dog you can't walk with. Golden's want to be with you and the more time they spend being part of the family the better they behave, but they have to know how to behave first. There are some great training books, videos, and on-line resources that may be helpful in trying to do this yourself. I'm not sure where to point you since I always start training the day they come home. Golden's can have that exuberant puppy attitude for years. You really need to come up with a solid family plan and get everyone in on the training. Try teaching a simple retrieve with a tennis ball. That can be a great way to get them to exercise. Putting a Golden in a fence to burn off energy alone, or just with another dog is a joke to me. I have two Golden's right now and if I put them in the fence they may play with each other for a minute and then they both sit and wait for me to come and do something with them.

I like Jackie Mertens Sound Beginnings, Lori Jolly Motivational Training for the Retriever, and I'm currently reading Robert Milner Absolutely Positively Gundog Training. All of these are hunt/field based but they offer beginning puppy training. My only concern is that I start training early so these books may be a little harder for you to apply. 

If I were you and I didn't have the time for a class I would seriously consider a private trainer either coming in, or taking the dog for a month of intensive training. You would still need to dedicate time to learn how to properly relate to the dog when it comes back. The money spent on training is much less then a vet bill for being hit by a car, if your lucky enough it's just a vet bill.

Best of luck. I've never met anyone that regretted the time they spent training their dog. It pays off for many years.

Edit - Just to put it in prospective by 7 months my puppies no longer require a crate. They are confined to a smaller area in my home when I'm not there, but have run of the house whenever I am home. Crate training is an absolute must but they can't spend all of their time in a crate or by themselves in a fence. They have to learn what is expected of them and are capable of doing it pretty quickly with consistent effort. I'm hoping you will update us on your plans. I hate reading posts like this they are so sad.


----------



## chicago44 (Oct 3, 2019)

I already knew not to run a dog until they are at least two years old, and we didn't get her for just that reason.

We wanted a family dog. Our cattle dog is great but as is their breed, they aren't going to cuddle up to you or the family, and having two younger boys we wanted a pet that would do that. 

And Peri, why do you think I came to this site, to seek help and support. I realize that things change in life and how our lives were when we got her 4 months ago has changed since for various reasons outside our control. The last thing I would want to do is take her to a shelter. That's why I'm seeking advice.


----------



## DblTrblGolden2 (Aug 22, 2018)

chicago44 said:


> I already knew not to run a dog until they are at least two years old, and we didn't get her for just that reason.
> 
> We wanted a family dog. Our cattle dog is great but as is their breed, they aren't going to cuddle up to you or the family, and having two younger boys we wanted a pet that would do that.
> 
> And Peri, why do you think I came to this site, to seek help and support. I realize that things change in life and how our lives were when we got her 4 months ago has changed since for various reasons outside our control. The last thing I would want to do is take her to a shelter. That's why I'm seeking advice.



I don't think anyone here means to be offensive. I think sometimes sentiment is lost in our quick responses. You are getting advice from some of the people I hope answer my questions on here and I've had Golden's for 30 years. CeeGee, Gdgli, and Puddles Everywhere are knowledgeable. I'm good with my own dogs but by no means consider myself any kind of real trainer. I honestly have had a professional field trainer I've used for the really hard stuff for years. I had him because I had two young boys and own my own business but didn't want my dogs to suffer. I'm just trying to learn alternative ways to train, and how to do more then the basics myself. 

Tell us what amount of time you can spare each day and let them guide you with how to best use it.

Tell us the ages of the kids, maybe they can help with some of it. If they are really young you probably can't get them to help, but my 4 year old grandson uses a chuckit stick and plays ball with my guys everyday. It keeps him and the dogs busy. My guys are already trained, but you could achieve basics fairly quickly with some time and effort.

I think you could be making your situation worse by using the crate for the wrong purpose, but we don't know a ton about your situation. 

Trust me people here want to help you and your dog.


----------



## coffenut (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm sorry, I did not mean to imply that you only got your pup as a running companion. It's just that so many runners I know have no clue of the harm that they are doing to their puppy in the long run.

Goldens are the best. All they want to do is be with their humans and please them. One of the things that training does is for each of you to learn how to communicate with each other.

Of course, I just got an 8 week old puppy and am realizing that I am going to have to really make an effort to get the training done and continue on an on going basis .... and exercise, exercise, exercise .... so I am grateful for your post because it reinforces that knowledge. Good luck ... it will work out! Everyone on here loves Goldens and wants to help you succeed.


----------



## Golden State Mom (Sep 16, 2015)

Hello and welcome! Golden puppies are a challenge, lol. I have found Fenzi Dog Sport academy to be a good supplement to in-person classes/training. It’s online, so you can work at your own pace on your own schedule. They just started a new term. And while the current classes may not be the best fit for you, check out the “self-Study” section. The “Raising a Performance Puppy” course might be a good place to start. 

And when it’s offered next, Sue Ailesby’s Levels classes are really great.


If your pup is destructive when she’s out of the crate, try tethering her to you and/or having her drag a 3” leash when she’s out — that will make it easier to re-direct her to appropriate behavior.

Best of luck to you!


----------



## GoldenDude (Nov 5, 2016)

chicago44 said:


> I realize that things change in life and how our lives were when we got her 4 months ago has changed since for various reasons outside our control. The last thing I would want to do is take her to a shelter. That's why I'm seeking advice.



_Shelter_ is a broad word. I would never want to see a dog taken to a kill shelter. So, I get nervous at the word shelter. 



However, I truly commend owners who surrender to a Golden Retriever Rescue Group, especially if the Golden is on the younger side. A person admitting that they are in over their head and surrendering to a Golden Retriever Rescue group can actually show a lot of love for the puppy/dog. A reputable Golden Retriever Rescue Group works hard to screen its applicants and fit the right dog with the right people. They often also assess a surrender for personality issues and will put in the effort to make the dog adoptable. 



I am _*NOT*_ suggesting you go this route right now. But if you decide at some point that it's better for the dog to live in a different home, you should not feel guilty about finding a reputable Golden Retriever Rescue Group and placing the dog in their care. (Young Golden Retrievers are a lot of work. I believe you can make it over this hump if you follow much of the advice you've been given.)


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

chicago44 said:


> Hello Everyone
> 
> New to the forum and came here looking for help.
> 
> ...


I'm hesitant to type a response because I don't want it to be seen as critical. My Golden was such an intelligent and good dog. His preferred place to be was with us at all times. He was very trainable, but it took time and years. As an adult, I would open the door to the fenced-in yard to let my Golden go out to potty, but I left the door open and he was always back inside within five minutes. They're simply not dogs to be left out in the yard on their own for extended periods of time -- even if there is another dog with them. They like their people. They need plenty of exercise, once they are old enough also. I spent many hours walking with my Golden. Until he was old enough for extended walks, we did short walks and played a lot in the yard. Crate training is great, but too much time in the crate will only make for an even more hyper Golden (or any dog really) and it's not fair to them.

Having a Golden family member is a commitment. You have some fantastic suggestions on this thread. You're going to have to find the time if you want a well-behaved dog. The upside is, if you do, you WILL have a cuddly, well behaved, family dog. The effort is worth it. Your Golden will pay you back in love.


----------



## OscarsDad (Dec 20, 2017)

Just as with toddlers and rough patches growing up, the same can happen with toddler dogs and it can FEEL like an eternity.  But it will pass. The key is patience. Try different suggestions (as offered by forum members) and just don't give up. There will be improvement and breakthroughs. You will ultimately look back on these time with some humor. I remember with our first golden he would refuse to come to us when we were trying to leave for work, staying just out of reach. He was also a jumper. I took him for training and was told he would need private sessions. That energized me to take him home and just work on training him. He did settle down (they do love to please) and was a most wonderful companion. Hang in there!


----------



## Emmdenn (Jun 5, 2018)

You've gotten some really great advice here. I just wanted to emphasize the importance of PLENTY of exercise. Once your puppy has had the opportunity to burn off all of the energy that has built up from being in the crate most of the day, she will settle and calm down. Denver just turned a year old. When he turned 5~ months, he started to require a LOT more exercise, and we still for the most part stick to the same routine and exercise schedule with him. 

When he wakes up ~6:30AM, he goes out on a short walk, pees and poops, and then we walk a little ways to a large athletic complex nearby (6 soccer fields, nice and open and flat) and he goes off leash. We run around together, play fetch, practice recall for about 20 minutes.

We get back inside, he eats his breakfast, and then hangs out with a bone (usually filled with peanut butter/pumpkin) while we get ready for work.

He goes to work with my SO, and once he's there he goes on another off leash walk (15 minutes) on a walking trail that surrounds the college campus where he works.

He hangs out inside at work with him until around 12PM, when he goes home and is in his crate until I get home from work around 3:30

At 3:30 when I get home, even if I am EXHAUSTED from teaching all day, I take him out on a walk so he pees and usually poops, and then either he gets off leash on a walking trail, the fields, he goes swimming in the river (if it's warm) or he goes with me to the horse barn where he runs around, goes on the trails with me or plays with the other barn dogs.

When we get home and he eats dinner he's tired and happily snoozes the rest of the evening.

This is generally his schedule every day, and he is RARELY destructive or hyper. We take drop in obedience classes and handling classes twice a month and practice a little bit every day.

I won't lie...it is a HUGE commitment, but now that he's a bit older it is so clear that the hard work paid off...because he's such a great dog and well behaved 95% of the time.

I wanted to just provide that schedule so you are aware of generally how much exercise your puppy may need every day to be calm and content when she's home with you. I would highly recommend finding an obedience club that at least allows drop in classes that you can attend at your own convenience, and then keep practicing. It really isn't fair to have a 7 month old puppy living most of her life in a crate. Get the kids out in the yard with her throwing a ball, running around with her & tiring her out. You'll have a much happier pup


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

I completely agree with you. I assume the problem is TIME here. The family made a mistake and bought a puppy while they are still growing children and while they do not have much time. They should have adopted an adult GR. A puppy requires as much as time, work, dedication as a human baby. And more because we expect from them to behave and to evolve each day. And they cannot do this unless the pawrent does it. Poor them. So much expectations we have from our dogs. 
There are no GRs in US shelters. Especially not any in kill shelters. Very rarely . And the minute they are in due to an ignorant & lazy owner . The last one was in CA ( supposed to have a biting incident with owner) and voila!!! The next day he was out thanks to a rescue . Poor boy, was also shaven in a very amateur way. It was not a work of a groomer. We are sure that the owner tried to do it by himself and hurt the dog aswell. 
Nevertheless when it comes to training, educating a puppy here GR owners are much more experienced than me and even for my own dogs I do not have much time to train them. I deal usually with abandoned, neglected or abused dogs , not only GRs. So, my perspective is different. What I know is that people here are giving the best advise but it takes 2 to tango. Does not matter you bought your puppy as a runner companion, as a cuddle dog, you shall devote time in order to put those precious advises of the forum members to put into practice. If no time, you should not waste more your energy or the GRs time to figure out things by herself. They are smart but not genius. There is no shortcut to train a puppy especially to correct wrong behaviours unless you do the work and put those advices into practice. When we mean by surrendering, we mean " Golden Retriever Rescues". US GR rescues are composed of experienced volunteers, behaviour specialists,vets & fabulous fosters who aim only the best but best for the dog. They have very high standards and no dog is homed unless the adoption candidate pass all tests & visits. I am sure they would not adopt any dog to maybe 1/4 of the forum members here including me eventhough they home most of the dogs I rescue :grin2: 



GoldenDude said:


> _Shelter_ is a broad word. I would never want to see a dog taken to a kill shelter. So, I get nervous at the word shelter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

So for the digging- and not to substitute for training and playing but just for the digging- you could put a hotwire along the bottom of your fence. And make it a solar charge one so you don't have to give it another thought except when you have to spray weed killer below it a couple times a year. The dogs will only touch it twice. Once because they don't know better and the second time to be sure they learned. I touch mine several times a year accidentally and it isn't enough to HURT anyone... but it would stop her from digging at the fence and possibly getting out and getting hit by a car. 
If that's not an option, and you don't get daily rain, you can pour a thin stream of ammonia along your fence line- but it really only lasts a day at most. I'm sure you have thought to put poops in a hole she's digging in- that's usually a deterrent. 
I'm all for the kids giving her 15 min each of ball play or something along those lines. Maybe oldest can do the grooming. 
And of course real ob classes are always great- they get the dog in the car/out/doing something/using brain/and they give you something to do each week w the dog so you are proud the next week.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

LOL Robin I thought of you and a wondered if this was effective. My concern is because the goldens are so smart, once they figure out the process of getting out of the yard they will continue this behavior unless you do something like this to prevent escape or take the pup out on a leash, every time. Of course this clever little dog may decide to climb now that it's had a taste of the wild  LOL cross that bridge if it comes.

Regardless, having a puppy is a family affair and everyone needs to participate. I raised 2 kids (under 10) by myself, many times worked 2 jobs so totally get a lack of time. But chores to make the house run smoothly, meals, homework and the needs of the dog is just one of those things that must be the responsibility of the entire family to make it work. The way I explained it to my kids is we all live here together, we all need to work together to make it work. If they refuse and expect you to take the entire load then do the puppy a favor and let her have the home she deserves and lighten your load. 

Just something to consider. We don't know your situation or even the ages of your kids but obviously everyone here is trying to help. We all do the best we can in any situation and wish you the best.


----------



## Keren16 (May 15, 2019)

For what it's worth-
This stage will pass. At a certain point Golden Retrievers settle down and become the best companions ever. You have to endure. 
I have a 6 month old Golden, my fourth. I brought her home at 8 weeks & immediately introduced a pen (not a crate)
It was my first experience having given my prior Goldens free reign of our home. I think a pen or crate is constructive for your Golden & you. The other first for me is training classes. While I bring her to a trainer, there are many that will come to your home. That too is valuable because the trainer introduces concepts to the dogs in a Professional manner. You have to reinforce them. 
Regardless, I want to emphasize that this energetic, seemingly directionless stage does end. I know it can be trying. Be patient. She will eventually mold to you & your family's lifestyle


----------



## brocksmom (Feb 17, 2019)

Daycare does wonders especially if you combine it with training while she's there.


----------



## Jack12 (Nov 14, 2018)

Hello, I am looking for a pup. I could take her off your hands.


----------



## Steller01 (Mar 28, 2019)

Puppies can be a real challenge. You are getting lots of good advice.

My golden also went through a period when she was difficult to walk--as I recall, around the same age as your pup. She would stop and sit down, refuse to move for a minute or two, would only begin walking again with encouragement (and the occasional treat). This is unusual behavior: when I brought the behavior up at her puppy class, everyone just looked confused (including the teacher). I was working with a trainer at the time: she observed the behavior on several walks, said it was just my pup being cautious, and she would grow out of it. Encouraged me to keep moving forward, try to avoid letting her stop. My pup did eventually grow out of it. 

I have a neighbor with Bernese pup that was reluctant to leave their yard. She was comfortable around other dogs, but very shy with people. My neighbor addressed this by helping her dog develop a few dog friends in the neighborhood(via play dates in the house and yard) then taking her on walks with these dog friends. The pup was willing to walk (outside her yard) when she was with her dog friends, and eventually got comfortable with occasional walks on her own. But the pup still prefers to walk only on familiar streets, using the same route, and still is shy with people. I make a point of not greeting the pup or being too friendly when I see them out walking.


----------



## Dee_Lady_Liberty (Sep 27, 2019)

Hi. My puppy is almost 6 months now. The last 4 months were exhausting. Unfortunately, my work schedule added to that. We live in the city and my fence was not secure, she was not allowed to walk outside until she got all her shots. So her exercise was playing in the house. We went through plenty of toys, but now that we made it through the teething phase things are a lot easier. The crate helps us a lot. She actually goes between 2 different creates. Her crate which is sized to prevent accidents and her brother's (he passed away before meeting her) crate which is ginormous allowing her my room to play when she is not home alone but we need some space. She has proven that she can stay in the big create overnight without an accident. Also, I used youtube clips to help introduce different sounds before we actually went outside. I prefer to train her myself since it's better for my schedule. However, I had to realize that she was misbehaving more when I was super tired, so I had to consciously find more ways to tire her out. A laser pointer she can chase entertains her nicely as I rest on the sofa some nights. Walking has helped us immensely. There was a period where I felt a bit hopeless, but I believe it is because I thought she was gaining weight too quickly and began using her kibble as part of her treats.....well since I went back to just the treats she's been better. A higher interest treats works wonders. We hang in the back yard together. Depending on how much time I can spare she may be on the leash or on the 35ft tie out. She'll play fetch and run around.... And sometimes she's more interested in what the stray cats have left behind ?. We are still working on "leave it" ?. She likes to "hunt" bugs and tries to dig.... This requires a lot of redirection the ball is usually enough, but sometimes a new command and a treat. I set reminders in my phone to devote time to training sessions, and that schedule has been revised several times since she's been with us. Since walking I know that motorcycles and construction frighten her and she tries to dart away. I try to make her sit and reassure her that it's okay. It's getting better. With the construction digger the second time we passed him, she was trying to climb in my arms. I was able to redirect her to sit; Sometimes, it's easier to carry the puppy during new situations. I hope all this helps. My 4 legged monster drives me nuts sometimes, then she stares at me and sits on my foot reminding me why I brought her home. 

*I too, feel that some people are too critical when responding to a person seeking help. Hopefully, more people will reconsider their words before posting. Having a dog can be stressful and friends and family who don't have one aren't the best place to seek advice or even to vent to, so forums like this need to remain a safe place for trying improve the life of the furry friend and family.*


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

Dee_Lady_Liberty said:


> A laser pointer she can chase entertains her nicely as I rest on the sofa some nights.*


I would not recommend a laser pointer, although I did play with one before I knew not to. Apparently it can create some obsessions about lights. The flirt pole was a good way to exercise a puppy.

https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/lifestyle/laser-pointers-more-frustration-than-fun/


----------



## Dee_Lady_Liberty (Sep 27, 2019)

Oh thank you. I never thought about that.


cwag said:


> Dee_Lady_Liberty said:
> 
> 
> > A laser pointer she can chase entertains her nicely as I rest on the sofa some nights.*
> ...


----------



## Jessica0.0 (Oct 15, 2019)

Hi, I think, socialization and crate training are both essential for puppies, which could affect their natural behaviors. What's more, forming a daily schedule is necessary for us and pets. They should know the time to eat, play, and relieve, which should be built up from their puppyhood. Otherwise, once she grows up, you might need much time to correct those behavioral problems.
1. The first step is to set a schedule and practice it day by day, including feeding, walking, playing and training.
2. At the same time, start obedience training and combine it with positive reinforcement. Basic training includes commands, crate training, leash training, and potty training. Keep her in the create frequently but shortly at first, and reward her with some treats, so she would associate the crate with something delicious instead of long and tedious waiting. I gradually increase the in-crate time, so my pup naturally gets used to sleeping in the crate during most of the daytime. (A 7-month puppy cannot hold the pee/poo over 4-6 hours.)
3. Socialize your puppy at least 3 times per day. As a puppy could be more curious and energetic than an adult dog. You might have to usually consume her energy by walking or exercise, so she would meet different sounds from people, animals, vehicles, noises, and so on, which can reduce her susceptibility to those sounds. 
It may take you some time to train your pup every day, but I think the outcome is worth your effort because the training helps me to establish a close bond with my pup at the same time.


----------

